# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  pershendetje

## ari tonin

kam probleme me zerin msn,te tjeret i degjoj por mua nuk me degjojne,
qe kur ka hyre versioni i ri i msn-es
ju lutem me ndihmoni.

----------


## ari tonin

do me ndihmoj kush apo jo?

----------


## toni007

> do me ndihmoj kush apo jo?


PO NORMALISHTE TE PUNON ZERI?

----------


## ari tonin

nuk me punon zeri te tjeret nuk me degjojne,une i degjoj.
ne skype degjohem mire ne msn jo.Me ndihmon dot?

----------


## toni007

> nuk me punon zeri te tjeret nuk me degjojne,une i degjoj.
> ne skype degjohem mire ne msn jo.Me ndihmon dot?


 dgjon kenge te kompiteri ?

te them kete se mos duhet te shkarkosh driver audio per kompiuterin

----------


## ari tonin

po degjoj shume mire por qe kur hyri msn nuk degjohem vec ne msn

----------


## ari tonin

a mun te me ndihmoj kush,kam probleme ne msn qe kur ka hyre versioni i ri.
te tjeret nuk arrijne te me degjojne.

----------


## autotune

shiko kete
http://forumishqiptar.com/showpost.p...05&postcount=3

----------


## ari tonin

faleminderit per ndihmen.

----------

